# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Sau khuyến mãi Mùa Thu của vé máy bay và thông tin về chương trình lễ hội khinh khí cầu sắp diễn ra tới, thì cập nhật hôm nay sẽ các khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn tại các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn Nha Trang, Huế, Hội An, Đà Nẵng. Điểm đến tuần này là Đảo Majorca, nằm ở phía tây Địa Trung Hải, là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Tây Ban Nha, nổi bật nhờ những bãi biển xanh tuyệt đẹp, những cánh đồng ôliu mênh mông và cả nét bình yên của những ngôi làng đẹp như tranh vẽ. Và tour đến Phú Quốc, Dubai và công viên Disneyland Hongkong. Đi du lịch thôi các bạn ơi!  :Wink: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Michelia Hotel, Nha Trang - “Ngày vui trên biển”*

Giá: 2.060.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm phòng Superior Premier và buffet sáng cho 2 ngườiNước uống khi nhận phòng01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối dành cho 2 ngườiVoucher uống cocktail tại khu vực hồ bơi dành cho 2 khách từ 17:00 - 20:00Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 20/12/2012 (không áp dụng cho ngày Lễ và có thể thay đổi mà không báo trước)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hương Giang Hotel Resort & Spa, Huế - “Summer Promotion Package”*

Giá: 3.969.000 VND nett/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deuxe River View với buffet sáng1/2 ngày city tour bằng xe và thuyền rồng với HDV (không bao gồm vé vào cổng và chi phí cá nhânThức uống và giỏ trái cây chào đón khi đến1 bữa tối cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Royal với thực đơn RoyalMiễn phí 25 phút Sauna & Jacuzzi cho 2 người

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Grand Hotel Sài Gòn, Tp.HCM - “Trọn gói mùa hè”*

Giá: 252.64 USD++/ 2 người/ 2 đêm

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm lưu trú với phòng Deluxe và buffet sáng hàng ngàyTrái cây chào mừng, trà và cà phê trong phòng2 chai nước khoáng/ ngày/ phòng1 phiếu ăn tối Tiệc nướng tự chọn tại Grand Cafe (Tầng thượng)Miễn phí đón sân bay (một chiều: sân bay về khách sạn)Giảm giá 30% cho các dịch vụ Spa (đến 20/06/2012)

* Lưu ý: giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hội An Beach Resort, Hội An - Trọn gói mùa hè “Cham Islands Getaway”*

Giá: 2.790.000 VND++/ người (chia sẻ phòng Twin)

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Garden View Deluxe với bữa sáng buffet mỗi ngày01 bữa ăn tối kiểu Việt tại nhà hàng ven sông Cửa Đại (không bao gồm thức uống)Nước uống và khăn lạnh chào đón khi đến, giỏ trái cây chào đón trong phòngTour Cù Lao Chàm nửa ngày, bao gồm chi phí lặn biển và 1 bữa trưa với hải sảnĐưa đón sân bay và xe buýt đưa đón đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trìnhThuế và phí dịch vụ

* Lưu ý: Trong thời tiết xấu, các tour Cù Lao Chàm sẽ thay thế bằng tour nửa ngày đi thuyền trên sông Thu Bồn. Tất cả các giá có thể thay đổi mà không thông báo trước

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012. (không kết hợp với các chương trình khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đảo Majorca, Tây Ban Nha*

Nằm phía tây Địa Trung Hải, Majorca là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Tây Ban Nha, nổi bật nhờ những bãi biển xanh tuyệt đẹp, những cánh đồng ôliu mênh mông và cả nét bình yên của những ngôi làng đẹp như tranh vẽ, thế nhưng cuộc sống về đêm ở Majorca cũng không kém phần sôi động. Bãi biển hay đường phố lúc nào cũng có thể trở thành sàn khiêu vũ hay tiệc bia của đủ mọi tầng lớp, lứa tuổi. Majorca cũng là thiên đường của những môn thể thao dưới nước, những tour xe đạp trên các con đường mòn hiểm trở hay những chuyến leo núi mạo hiểm. Vẫn còn rất nhiều điều thú vị về hòn đảo này cần bạn khám phá. Đúng là một điểm đến tuyệt vời, cùng đến và khám phá hòn đảo xinh đẹp này nhé!  :Smile: 


*Araxa Hotel*

Giá: từ 93$

Tọa lạc tại một khu vực yên tĩnh của thành phố Palma De Mallorca. Khách sạn có khu vườn đẹp, phòng rộng rãi, sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Cascadia Hotel & Conference Center*

Giá: từ 72 $

Ẩn mình trong các chân đồi dãy núi phía Bắc trong thung lũng các danh lam thắng cảnh. Phòng sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện, nhiệt tình

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

